# What do you like most about your form?



## Zeny (Mar 23, 2016)

I know 3 forms, the competition 42 form, the cmc 37 form and the yang 108 form. I'm in the midst of re-learning the cmc 108 sword form.

1) the competition 42 form is great, i love it. It is not very long, very nice looking moves, a lot of variety and very balanced in terms of left and right. Recently i practise it every day.

2) the cmc 37 firm is the best in terms of acquiring 'internal' power, like softness, steel wrapped in cotton and fajin. In terms of benefit per minute spent it is the best, in my opinion. I can easily live with the 37 form if it is my only form. More serious and less fun than the 42 form.

3) the yang 108 form is not as fun as the 42 form, is not as 'internal' as the 37 form, but where it lacks in specific focus, it compensates by being a good 'overall' form. I seldom practise it because it is much longer than the other two, and if want fun i practise the 42 form, and if i want more 'internal' power i practise the 37 form.

This is only my opinion. Let's hear yours, what are your forms and what do you like (or dislike) about them?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 23, 2016)

Zeny said:


> I know 3 forms, the competition 42 form, the cmc 37 form and the yang 108 form. I'm in the midst of re-learning the cmc 108 sword form.
> 
> 1) the competition 42 form is great, i love it. It is not very long, very nice looking moves, a lot of variety and very balanced in terms of left and right. Recently i practise it every day.



Don't know, I do not know this form, I do traditional Jian and Dao forms



Zeny said:


> 2) the cmc 37 firm is the best in terms of acquiring 'internal' power, like softness, steel wrapped in cotton and fajin. In terms of benefit per minute spent it is the best, in my opinion. I can easily live with the 37 form if it is my only form. More serious and less fun than the 42 form.



Don't know, I do not know this form.



Zeny said:


> 3) the yang 108 form is not as fun as the 42 form, is not as 'internal' as the 37 form, but where it lacks in specific focus, it compensates by being a good 'overall' form. I seldom practise it because it is much longer than the other two, and if want fun i practise the 42 form, and if i want more 'internal' power i practise the 37 form.



My opinion on this is that you have been taught the form incorrectly or you train it improperly. I cannot comment on the internal as compared to the CMC form since I do not know the CMC form (yet), but if you see the long form as lacking the internal and lacking specific focus I would say you have either been trained improperly or you do not do it enough to actually know. 

Where do you see it lacking focus, Specifically?


----------



## Zeny (Mar 23, 2016)

Let's not turn this thread into a criticism of the yang long form. Like i said, it is a good overall form. More fun than 37, but less internal. More internal than 42, but less fun.

What forms do you know and what do you think of them?

Edit: serious question, does your yang form have this thing called 'fa zhang' (issuing palm)? If yes what do you think of it and what benefit do you get from practising it?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 23, 2016)

I am not criticizing the Yang long form.

My Shigong





His Son





His Grandson (full form)


----------



## oaktree (Mar 23, 2016)

in Chen lao jia er lu form I like the silk reeling and fighting aspect of it.
in Kai sai baguazhang short form I like the spiral energy and rotation and fighting aspect
in Liang 8 old palm baguazhang I like the different palm changes and kidney massage and fighting aspect
in Xingyiquan 5 element form I like how it relates to the zangfu organs
in Ding shi baguazhang I like holding the postures and building strength.
in Chen style jian I like the roation of the wrist it really helps my wrist a lot.


----------



## ChenAn (Mar 23, 2016)

I hate forms. Practice them is very complicated, but I have no choice. It may sound funny but I'm not joking.  Properly done form includes all principles functionally working. Only advanced practitioner able to do it. Am not there yet; however, I see the light at the end of the tunnel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeny (Mar 23, 2016)

Xue sheng, is Tung Kai Ying your teacher? Does your lineage have a name for the palm in the yang long form (for example the left palm in single whip)? My teacher calls it 'yang jia fa zhang' (yang family issuing palm). I wonder if it is called the same by other practitioners.

ChenAn, i get the impression that you have quit the chen village style training. What forms do you do now? Why do you say that practising them is complicated? Where are you located? If there is an opportunity i would like to meet up and find out more about your experience in taijiquan.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2016)

Zeny said:


> Xue sheng, is Tung Kai Ying your teacher? Does your lineage have a name for the palm in the yang long form (for example the left palm in single whip)? My teacher calls it 'yang jia fa zhang' (yang family issuing palm). I wonder if it is called the same by other practitioners.
> 
> ChenAn, i get the impression that you have quit the chen village style training. What forms do you do now? Why do you say that practising them is complicated? Where are you located? If there is an opportunity i would like to meet up and find out more about your experience in taijiquan.



No, my sifu would be senior to Tung Kai Ying, my sifu was a student of Tung Ying Chieh and taught with Tung Hu Ling (Tug Kai Ying's father) in Thailand.

Sorry, missed part of your question. It is my undersrtanding that "Yang Style Issuing palm" did not come from the Yang family, but from Gu Ruzhang or possibly his teacher Li Jinglin. There is nothing called issuing palm in Yang as it comes from Tung Ying Chieh.


----------



## ChenAn (Mar 24, 2016)

Zeny said:


> ChenAn, i get the impression that you have quit the chen village style training. What forms do you do now? Why do you say that practising them is complicated? Where are you located? If there is an opportunity i would like to meet up and find out more about your experience in taijiquan.



OK. That what I think I know: laoji yilu/rlu, xinjia yilu/erlu,  fajin 42 (by ZTC), pole, spear, jian, dao, double dao, guan dao, taiji bang LOL

Now that what I actually know is ....mmm I am relearning  xinjia yilu/erlu but now in Chen Yu tradition 

P.S. I dwell in SoCal.


----------



## Zeny (Mar 24, 2016)

XS, thanks for that, now i wonder where that issuing palm comes from or my teacher is just making it up.


----------



## greytowhite (Mar 25, 2016)

Forms I used to practice:

Ip Man Wing Chun Siu Nim Tau - Bloody well hated it. Taught to me so I could rehab my wrists more than anything.
CXW 19 Taiji - Bloody well hated it. My friend wanted to see if I could remember
CXW 38 Taiji - Bloody well hated it.
Chen Laojia Yilu - Bloody well hated it.
Chen Laojia Erlu - LOVED IT! Still throw that front jump kick into freestyle "demonstrations" if some young jackass who's watched a few jujutsu videos on YouTube asks to see something. Have had too much trouble with those low sweeps, I can't get low and maintain power thanks to my shitty spine.
Chen Xinjia Yilu - Bloody well hated it.
Some BS Shaolin-Do form - Bloody well hated it.
Yin Bagua Lion and Bear drills and combos - Very enlightening.
Wu Taiji Square Form - Very interesting.
Wu Taiji Long Form - Bloody well hated it, very interesting.

Forms I am currently learning:

Xingyi Five Elements Linking Form - Bloody well hate it, very enlightening.
"Old" Jiang Rong Qiao Bagua - Really hate it, each palm is a mix of the various xingyi jins and I need more xingyi practice before this will make more sense.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 25, 2016)

Is there anything you like other than Chen Laojia Erlu?


----------



## donald1 (Mar 27, 2016)

I like all kinds of forms
Ive practiced goju ryu, sone forms are slow, strong,  but also have quick bursts. I like seisan because it has slow parts and fast parts
And sanchin is a good slow strong form. my instructor once said some people like practicing sanchin before going to break bricks. I like using sanchin after a hard excercize.(sanchin gets real fun when you can use shime). Afterward  I practice it ive got enough energy to repeat class.

Ive also practiced xingyiquan forms. Those forms are a lot different.  Fluid techniques flow one technique after the other and they take a lot of energy. On some yingching 1 first technique you jump in the air and go to the ground then do it again to other side. And in yingching 2 you go to the ground 360 degree sweep and turn around cresent kick then jump spinning kick (I dont know what that kick is called so I simply said jump spinning kick)

And in tai chi forms I practiced are slow relaxed calm breathing. I like the hand movements like "moving clouds"(actually im uncertain if its moving clouds; I think it might instead be called waving clouds) "golden rooster stands on one leg" or "wild horse parting mane"

Ive even got to do a little bogua I dont care much for that. But its interesting seeing the movements circle walking and people use jian
Personally I really like the bogua push hands and watching the more skillful do it. Its no kotekitai like in goju ryu but in some ways just as interesting


----------



## greytowhite (Mar 31, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Is there anything you like other than Chen Laojia Erlu?



Honestly, I hate forms training as a whole. I've only had one fight ever last as long as it would take me to do a form. I'd rather train singular movements and body methods - that's where the juice is.


----------

